
The Two Faces of the Moon - MaysonL
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/the-two-faces-of-the-moon-398fbc85840d
======
icodestuff
Would tidal locking really happen fast enough for that to be a plausible
reason?

~~~
MilnerRoute
Maybe the cooling couldn't happen UNTIL the tidal locking...

